# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  A generational music experience at the final moments of CK21

## JEK

In the last minutes of Camp King 2021 I found myself in a very familiar situation - in front of my iMac with grandchildren on lap.

The eight-year-old ask me who was the most popular music group I listened to as a lad.  Instantly I replied:  the Beatles.

Next we had a Youtube adventure, the three of us, back to the Ed Sullivan Show of 1964, my senior high school year. 

Next was this James Corden delight. The five-year-old even knew all the songs.






It was a grand way to put the icing on the cake of #campking2021

IMG_3913.jpegIMG_3915.jpegIMG_3916.jpeg

----------


## amyb

Grand finale...just marvelous. All precious moments to create lasting memories.

Perfect ending-a good time was had by all.

I also loved that James Corden ride and show.

True story...about 30 years ago my nephew asked my brother IS IT TRUE PAUL MCCARTNEY WAS IN A GROUP BEFORE WINGS?

----------


## GramChop

What a precious memory you just made, iDude. What a way to close out Camp King 2021.

Amy...what a question!!!   :Big Laugh: 

My granddaughter, on a phone call just a couple of years ago, told me she had some new music she wanted me to hear (as she fumbled through her music app).  I asked who the artist was.  She said "The Beatles".   With my hand firmly planted on my face, I explained to this sweet child that The Beatles music is not new.  We both giggled.  She is now a fan!

----------


## stbartshopper

How many Kings is Camp King?

----------

